# Hypnotherapy and IBS and pet scans



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

This is something I am very interested in with the IBS research. I noticed this a year ago or so ago.If your doing ht this is some info for you.







First the IBS pet scans http://webpotential.com/uploadpic/ This shows the ACC part of the brain is activated in IBS. This is in part where the anxiety part of the brain is "turned up" in IBS. It also has to do with pain and emotions.This is a scientific american article on Hypnosis. Which is really good and worth reading.If you read the side bar pet scan text under the picutres HT is turning down the ACC, hence turning down the anxiety and pain. http://www.mustin.com/hypnosissa.htm You'll here more about this in the future, but remember you heard it here first.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Eric, very good info! If you haven't already done this I need for you to go to the IBS BB and look at the thread by Popeye "started Mike's tapes" and see if you can offer more than I did, Popeye needs advice and another member "Allinknots" is needing the tape program! Thanks, Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I answered that Norb thanks.I wonder how many really understand what I am talking about here. If someone needs help in understanding this let me know and I will try to do my best, it is very complicated and I don't understand it fully, nor do the docs completely, but this is all new research on IBS and "some of" the effects of HT on it.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,All interesting stuff isn't it








Thanks for posting EricBest RegardsMike


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Thanks Eric, and let me add a little more about this thread that you've presented. Yes,your research here is showing the validity of HT and the fact that there are verifiable changes taking place in the brain! Personally I never had any doubt about something more than just thinking changing with HT. I have always felt that chemical and neural changes had to be occuring and for the good. That being said, even though I am not medically trained or involved in the HT profession at all, over my many years of fighting IBS/D and resulting psych-disorders I've studied and taken all kinds of psychmeds and the different therapies. I had to do this because I found out years ago that I could use the internet and know more about this subject than the MD's and I hope that doesn't sound like I'm a braggart but the MD's were just experimenting anyway and I found one who would let me try whatever my research turned up. The Psychologist I visited and received psychotherapy and finally Hypnotherapy from knew nothing about gut specific HT and at that time I didn't know either or he would have incorporated that in my case. I guess what I'm trying to say is that I did not need convincing but I'm not the average unknowledgeable IBS victim? A lot of people have some preconceived notions about hypnosis from the staged shows. Many folks are wary,suspicious or even fearful about HT because of the word "hypnosis". People have to do it to find out it is good and beneficial and we just have to keep putting out the word. Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Norb and I agree. I do this for my own interest, to share what I find here,research and because its interesting like a puzzle and because it also helps me continually keep my IBS in remission as I understand more and more of what's happening.This is more on all this. There is some important information in here on these mechanisms and the scans.Brain Imaging: CNS Abnormalities in Patients with IBS http://www.macmcm.com/pcp/pcp2000_01.htm


----------

